# CO2 Diffuser and Lights for 75gal tank



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I currently have an UP CO2 Diffuser that is connected to a power head.










It has worked in the past however I am finding since I started my CO2 tank back up it has a hard time getting the tank to 30ppm . The balls either can't keep up with the CO2 or just stop rolling allowing the CO2 to fill up in the chamber.

I am looking at getting something different that I don't have to plug in another piece of equipment. I was looking at the glass diffusers or maybe even inline diffuser but I would like other opinions on what will work with a 75 gal tank.

As for the lights, I currently have a T5HO Aquaticlife 2 bulb unit that I am looking at doubling it up. However would it even make a difference since the lights will still be 21 inches above the substrate?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw a similar diffuser with an extension cylinder that allows 5 balls for a better diffusion. I have inline atomic diffuser and have no problem reaching 30 ppm. However, the water looks "misty" and requires 40 psi working pressure. And for a 75g, a dual manifold will work better.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't double the light until your co2 is working better.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I made one of these Barr DIY inline reactor and have loved its abitilty to fully dissolve the co2. I made mine 20 inch long and left out the bio balls and have it hooked up to a powerhead. The longer the tube the more the co2 can dissolve

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I found out that the 4dk solution I was using was no longer 4dk (more like 9dk), which I think it causing the color not to change.

I did double up my light today, so looking forward to be able to plant more this year.


----------

